# Rs 600 per month enough to feed family of five: Delhi CM Sheila Dikshit



## freshseasons (Dec 16, 2012)

> a statement smacking of utter disregard for the poor, Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit said on Saturday that Rs 600 per month is enough for a family of five to sustain itself. "In Rs 600, he would get dal, rice and wheat. A family of five can easily complete their needs," Dikshit said while launching the UPA's new food security scheme Dilli Annashree Yojna.
> 
> Under the programme, Rs 600 per month would be transferred directly to the Aadhaar-linked bank accounts of the senior-most women member of poor families. Dikshit's statement has left the Opposition aghast.
> 
> BJP leader Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi said, "Hundred years back, people may be able to meet their needs in 600. But, in the present age when you don't even get a single meal in Rs 600, the Congress is insulting the poor by launching such schemes."



Source: Rs 600 per month enough to feed family of five: Delhi CM Sheila Dikshit- Politics News- IBNLive

   Has the government of this country really left with some perception of Reality ?  *ourfooty.com.au/forum/emote/facepalm.gif


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 16, 2012)

she should try surviving on the same, stupid people making idiotic remarks. god save the county.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 16, 2012)

Well transferring some money to the poor people is good move , but making such remarks is stupid indeed., specially for cities like Delhi.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 16, 2012)

If they want to help indeed , why not give them groceries directly


----------



## theserpent (Dec 16, 2012)

Seriously 600 bucks? Let her go groccery shopping she'll find out


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

600 INR. Seriously. She is mad.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 16, 2012)

"Some of the most convincing people you would ever listen to are born liars. Usually they are called politicians." - Det. Cole Phelps

Phelps couldn't have known that here the liars are least convincing & utmost daft! Another sophomoric entity from the UPA-asylum. Bloody zombies!


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 16, 2012)

I think she's right! Lets vote for her again in next elections!


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 16, 2012)

for the brilliance of the leaders of this country!
Seriuosly, I think under British rule India was somewhat better!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 16, 2012)

that  should try to survive on rs600 p.m first and then talk
OR
she has "eaten"  all the money for a poor man's fund etc and rs 600 is all that she can  spare


----------



## theserpent (Dec 16, 2012)

First 32Rs/Day Now 600Rs/month


----------



## mitraark (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not siding with Sheila Dixit , but where can i get the full conversation ? News channels have their way of twisting statements.


----------



## Minion (Dec 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> for the brilliance of the leaders of this country!
> Seriuosly, I think under British rule India was somewhat better!



+1 for that.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 16, 2012)

theserpent said:


> First 32Rs/Day Now 600Rs/month



   And this not for Per Single person but rather family of FIVE 



Rishi. said:


> Well transferring some money to the poor people is good move , but making such remarks is stupid indeed., specially for cities like Delhi.



  Its not a statement she gave to news channel. It was worse. It was at a function she said while launching the UPA's new food security scheme Dilli Annashree Yojna.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 17, 2012)

Rs 32 x 30 days = Rs 960 / month which was much better than Rs 600/month.
If people can actually survive, why are they increasing the minister's salary.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2012)

psshhh that's too less
think they are factoring in rations and subsidies


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 17, 2012)

Is this applicable on Planet Earth or .. ? If it is then kindly accept my small token,

*i46.tinypic.com/oa7in6.gif

I am on fantastic mood, that's why skipping the 'good' words.


----------



## nickreynold (Dec 17, 2012)

Money idea is good. But surviving the whole month in that amount  happens only in Bollywood movies.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2012)

600 a month...

So, 600/5 = 120 per head per month

So, 120 / 30 = 4 Rs. per head per day

God, end this world please.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 17, 2012)

How ever did she come with that figure? Wow. What a generous lady ?!


----------



## ratul (Dec 17, 2012)

lywyre said:


> How ever did she come with that figure? Wow. What a generous lady ?!



she is openly making fun of the people..
and the saddest part is that we ourselves is electing her since 1998, 15yrs of open reign on delhi, and still she makes such a comment after such a long reign


----------



## mastervk (Dec 17, 2012)

I am not a congress supporter but instead of getting angry people should try to understand better.They are not talking about us.Rs 600 might be very less (and it is) but limits like Rs 32 per day or Rs 600 per month are for BPL people.

 More important thing here is that even after defining BPL limit as low as Rs 32 per day more than 40% of Indians will fall in BPL. so these limits are very low to us but half of the India is surviving on less than it ...Current BPL in India is Rs 370-560 per month.I guess that's why this statement.

More than 68% of Indian lives on less than Rs 100 per day.Hell more than 40% of Indian children are malnutritioned.So we can all be angry about such statements but these reflects reality in India.*Unfortunately many many Indians are not getting even Rs 600 per month and they are surviving on less than it.*


----------



## Krow (Dec 17, 2012)

True that. It may sound insensitive, but 600 bucks is far more than what many poor people live on every month.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 17, 2012)

Says a woman who must be using at least 50X 600/- per month only on her napkins.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 17, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 600 a month...
> 
> So, 600/5 = 120 per head per month
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2012)

Krow said:


> True that. It may sound insensitive, but 600 bucks is far more than what many poor people live on every month.



That does not mean that she should claim that it is sufficient, its obviously not.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 17, 2012)

Krow said:


> True that. It may sound insensitive, but 600 bucks is far more than what many poor people live on every month.



She said it for 5 people. So u mean 120 is far more than what many poor people live on every month ? And more importantly, is it sufficient ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2012)

Rs 4 per day ? What does she expect the poor to do ? Have mentos for dinner ??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 17, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Says a woman who must be using at least 50X 600/- per month only on her napkins.



I *VOTE* you.Absolutely correctly said----------->++++++++++1111111111


----------



## Krow (Dec 17, 2012)

*www.indianexpress.com/news/"critic...-to-supplement-other-schemes-sheila"/1046223/

The media did hype one part of her statement. A lot of you, like fools, took the bait. I personally feel Dikshit is a good CM, far better than most chief ministers or other Congress leaders.


----------



## ridikulus (Dec 17, 2012)

Krow said:


> Critics have got it wrong, Annashree money meant to supplement other schemes: Sheila - Indian Express
> 
> The media did hype one part of her statement. A lot of you, like fools, took the bait. I personally feel Dikshit is a good CM, far better than most chief ministers or other Congress leaders.



congress worker? 

...... which Delhi do you live in ? lutyens ?


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 17, 2012)

Bet her Grandson's pocket money per day is more than 600 Bucks.


----------



## ridikulus (Dec 17, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> Bet her Grandson's pocket money per day is more than 600 Bucks.



have you been to the dickshits annual holi party? whos who come there.... trust me...


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 18, 2012)

Krow said:


> Critics have got it wrong, Annashree money meant to supplement other schemes: Sheila - Indian Express
> 
> The media did hype one part of her statement. A lot of you, like fools, took the bait. I personally feel Dikshit is a good CM, far better than most chief ministers or other Congress leaders.



   If you suggest she was quoted out of context or that only a part of her statement was used ,Its all loose attempt to save face. Her statement is complete in itself. Even if you club all the schemes as she later added to save herself still 600 Rs per Month for Family of 5 is a huge joke. 





  *sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/15404_578639875486320_1795449864_n.jpg. Rather it were raged people's reaction to insensitive statements.


----------



## Krow (Dec 18, 2012)

ridikulus said:


> congress worker?
> 
> ...... which Delhi do you live in ? lutyens ?



What do you expect? A fully developed futuristic model town? Wake up and look around. The standard of living in Delhi is far better than elsewhere at the moment. Mumbai has totally gone to the dogs, but Delhi has improved a lot since 2010.

Congress worker?  Be realistic. Sheila is among the country's better chief ministers, along with Nitish Kumar, Modi (minus riots), and to some extent Shivraj Chauhan.


----------



## Krow (Dec 18, 2012)

ridikulus said:


> have you been to the dickshits annual holi party? whos who come there.... trust me...



Banned user for a week. Do not use unparliamentary language. Warned enough people on this thread. Any more swearing will not be tolerated.


----------



## Krow (Dec 18, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> If you suggest she was quoted out of context or that only a part of her statement was used ,Its all loose attempt to save face. Her statement is complete in itself. Even if you club all the schemes as she later added to save herself still 600 Rs per Month for Family of 5 is a huge joke.


Agreed with your point. But I still feel she has done more for her state than many other chief ministers across the nation. I'm sure she didn't mean to say the title of this thread though.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 18, 2012)

ridikulus said:


> whos who come there.... trust me...


I didnt get what he said. LOL
Whos WHO?
Dr. WHO? Im confused. and now the User is BANNED


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 18, 2012)

Krow said:


> The standard of living in Delhi is far better than elsewhere at the moment. Mumbai has totally gone to the dogs, but Delhi has improved a lot since 2010.



Agreed Mumbai is slipping, However still better than Delhi in many aspects.


----------



## Krow (Dec 18, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Agreed Mumbai is slipping, However still better than Delhi in many aspects.



Won't be true for long. Apart from safety of women, Delhi will end up a better city quite soon. I've lived in both places and this is my impartial observation.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 18, 2012)

Krow said:


> Won't be true for long. Apart from safety of women, Delhi will end up a better city quite soon. I've lived in both places and this is my impartial observation.



We ll leave that to time


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 18, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> If you suggest she was quoted out of context or that only a part of her statement was used ,Its all loose attempt to save face. Her statement is complete in itself. Even if you club all the schemes as she later added to save herself still 600 Rs per Month for Family of 5 is a huge joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1000 for that pic


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 18, 2012)

It's a pretty hard thing to believe how such a mature politician like her can make such a absurd statement.


----------



## mastervk (Dec 18, 2012)

Krow said:


> Agreed with your point. But I still feel she has done more for her state than many other chief ministers across the nation. I'm sure she didn't mean to say the title of this thread though.


It is easy to be CM of Delhi than being CM of any other state.You get budget for state plus Indian capital.


CM of Delhi has easiest job compared to any other state CM be it Gujarat,MP UP  Tamilnadu or Maharastra.
But as she has won continuously 3 times she must have done atleast some good work..



sumit_anand said:


> It's a pretty hard thing to believe how such a mature politician like her can make such a absurd statement.


That is based on stats.I have already given stats that more than 40% India might be surviving on this amount or less.Also people need to understand in which context it was said.They are distributing cash subsidy of Rs 600 .So she has to say its sufficient (along with other subsidies).

BTW has anybody heard what she actually said in any video ?(I have not )


----------



## dalbir (Dec 18, 2012)

really awful
she or any of her team should live on this much before using such statements..............


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 18, 2012)

Delhi VS Mumbai?
CHANDIGARH IS THEEE BESTT YEAHH BOI 
Hahah (Sorry, please dont ban me)
Hahah On a more serious note, yes there are lots of people over here who say "Janta hai mera baap koan hai?" just like in Delhi, but its still a good place. Less pollution, less traffic,relatively less corruption, and Cheaper real estate! You can get a 500 Sq. Yards house for roughly 3 Crores in the outer parts of the City. Annnddd its expanding! A lot! In a few years the total living area of CHD Tri-City will be almost twice than what it was in year 2000!
But I guess this is WAYYY off topic so Ill stop.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 18, 2012)

mastervk said:


> That is based on stats.I have already given stats that more than 40% India might be surviving on this amount or less.



 Nope they are not. India is still Hugely struggling with Bogus Fake BPL Card holders. And its a lot.Almost amounting to more around 40 Percent. Almost major BPL Card holders seem to possess a color TV , bike or mixer . machine which other wise hide the fact of their other source of income.

  Yes for the sake of availing schemes, BPL cards , subsidies India may be surviving on this amount. But the fact still remains hard in face. Its impossible to live on Governments minimum estimates.


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2012)

> On Saturday, Dikshit and UPA chairperson Sonia Gandhi had launched the Dilli Annashree Yojana, which promises a monthly cash transfer of Rs 600 directly into the Aadhaar-linked bank accounts of the senior-most female member of 6 lakh families from economically weaker sections. *Addressing the public rally, Dikshit had said that a family of five could use the money to buy rice, dal and wheat.*



Another scam on the rise!


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 19, 2012)

600*0.6million INR / month for this. = 36,00,00,000 INR/month will be spent .


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Dec 19, 2012)

We are democratic on the face, but it's nothing short of anarchy out there with mercenaries like her at the helm. And if even an ounce of this statement is true, then Dixit should realize that it's people's money she's talking about. Horrific and tasteless statement SMH


----------



## KDroid (Dec 19, 2012)

Clearly trying to appease the poor. Her last year anyway.



pratyush997 said:


> Seriuosly, I think under British rule India was somewhat better!



Grow up.


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Agreed Mumbai is slipping, However still better than Delhi in many aspects.


Actually Delhi is better than  Mumbai in every aspect. Except safety for women.

Food in Delhi is actually the best in world. Metro is good and DTC is also cheap and efficient. Plus, wide roads.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 19, 2012)

totally offtopic.. lol
delhi is awesome, but it has its own sh1t. 
mumbai has teh beach, moar glamour than delhi

can't decide where to move if leaving bangalore.


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> totally offtopic.. lol
> delhi is awesome, but it has its own sh1t.
> mumbai has teh beach, moar glamour than delhi
> 
> can't decide where to move if leaving bangalore.


I'd say move to Mumbai. Climate is better there. Delhi climate sucks lol. But anyway, winter has its own beauty. In Bangalore I'm actually missing Delhi's winter lol. 1 degree Celsius, loved that.

Thread moved to Chit-Chat.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 19, 2012)

Le Mangalore is safer and better than Delhi
Delhi is good, But girls are not safe there


----------



## way2jatin (Dec 20, 2012)

two cadbury shots .. one at breakfast and the other for dinner to maintain diet i think 


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 600 a month...
> 
> So, 600/5 = 120 per head per month
> 
> ...


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 20, 2012)

Delhi has known issues related to crimed due to the fact that its adjacent to UP. 
Noida/Ghaziabad is prone to crimes.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 20, 2012)

Not the only reason,  but it contributes a lot to the situation.
For example,  if you live in Delhi.,  you will find east and southern most Delhi more dangerous.


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Delhi has known issues related to crimed due to the fact that its adjacent to UP.
> Noida/Ghaziabad is prone to crimes.


This.

Most of these guys aren't actually from "Delhi". Idiots from other states.

That said, it is Delhi Police's failure in preventing law and order.

All rapists should be castrated instantly.


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 20, 2012)

govt. is Fully MAD . also She IS MAD.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

people who beg get more than Rs 4/Day


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 21, 2012)

i wish she could go grocery shopping for a change and buy all her monthly groceries, beverages and throw a party to her friends for the remaining bucks..


----------

